# Best way to clean carrots, Carrot canning time



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Whats the best way to clean carrots. Do you have to scrub them. These are little finger types. 2-4 " long. PITA to scrub them. Can you just soak them in something  ??


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

In this thread, people talked about using bath gloves to make the scrubbing easier.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=399685


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

When I cook with carrots I just wring them between my hands. I squeeze hard enough to remove a thin layer but it doesn't get into the cracks. That would require a brush.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I have washed large amounts of produce in the gentle cycle of the washing machine. I first put it in a wire basket and fire at it with the hose on a strong pressure to get rid of the bulk of the dirt. Then into the washer they go. I wouldn't recommend it for tomatoes, but for carrots and green beans, it's great.


----------

